# CT-guided aspiration of T12, L1 disc space



## gladys font (Jul 10, 2009)

I need your help in coding this procedure.

The patient was placed in the left lateral recumbent position.  The skin was prepped and draped in the standard sterile manner fashion.  Using CT guidance, a 20 gauge outer Chiba needle was advanced into the disc space between T12, L1 vertebral body.  Through this, a 22-gauge inner Chiba needle was used to access the disc space.  Vigorous aspiration did not yield any material.  The disc space was lavaged w/the assistance of 0.5 cc of nonbacteriostatic saline.  The aspirate was then sent to the lab for gram stain and culture.

Successful CT-guided aspiration of the T12, L1 disc space for mircobiological evaluation.


----------



## chembree (Jul 17, 2009)

I would use 20225, 77012


----------



## Poodles (Jul 22, 2009)

c422rad said:


> I would use 20225, 77012




If this is an aspiration of the disc and not the bone, why would you use 20225 instead of 62267?  I would personally code the 62267/77012


----------

